# OK to apply Prodiamine to wet lawn?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I picked up some Prodiamine WDG today and hope to apply this Monday. With the daily rain we have been getting, the lawn will surely still be wet.

Is it ok to apply this to my wet lawn? Or do I need to let it dry out first?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> I picked up some Prodiamine WDG today and hope to apply this Monday. With the daily rain we have been getting, the lawn will surely still be wet.
> 
> Is it ok to apply this to my wet lawn? Or do I need to let it dry out first?


It won't hurt anything if it's wet, but the product must be absorbed into the soil to be effective, so if you have had enough rain to saturate the soil, then you should wait.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Nope no problem with it just raining. You will still need to water it in if it does not rain again in fourteen days. My sure your yard is not flooded though.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks guys. It is far from saturated although we will see what we get tomorrow. They are calling for rain all week and since Monday is my only day off, I am hoping to apply it then.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

You should still have time to apply even if you wait a week or 2 or 3 in Louisiana. 
Are you still getting weather in the 90s?
We are and I'm in Nashville.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

We were until these rains hit. I have seen forecasts of cooler weather starting next weekend...I am talking lows in the 50's so that has me worried about putting it off much longer.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> You should still have time to apply even if you wait a week or 2 or 3 in Louisiana.
> Are you still getting weather in the 90s?
> We are and I'm in Nashville.


I'm in Central Louisiana and we are still getting 90s over here so I know he's still getting them.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I applied my prodiamine on my wet yard. It was after and hard rain. Once I applied it rained again 5 hours or so later. It didnt flood but it did rain pretty good. So do I need to re apply prodiamine or will I be ok?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I sprayed while it was raining. I'd say you're good.


----------

